# [Solved] No WIFI after upgrading kernel to 4.0.5

## volca

I updated my kernel to 4.0.5, and now my laptop doesn't have wifi.

dmesg says (more on this at the bottom):

```
[    6.206670] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: File size way too small!

[    6.206737] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-2000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    6.206740] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[    6.224891] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    6.277253] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-2000-5.ucode' failed.

[    6.277278] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

rc.log reports that it can't find any devices (not suprising)

```

 * Bringing up interface enp0s25

 *   ERROR: interface enp0s25 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.enp0s25 failed to start

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   ERROR: interface wlp3s0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp3s0 failed to start

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.enp0s25 would not start

```

lspci says (on my working kernel):

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 (rev c4)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 BGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

I go to emerge linux-firmware, however I'm told:

```
[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150206::gentoo  USE="-savedconfig" 25,227 KiB

[blocks B      ] sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode ("sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150206)

```

Alright, so I attempt to emerge sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode, however it then says 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode".
```

I'm sure there's a real simple solution I'm missing, but I'm at a loss for what to doLast edited by volca on Sun Aug 16, 2015 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

try to check if gthe support has changed for your card.

e.g. my usb mouse suddenly is a holtek usb mouse and got a holtek flag in nwer kernels.

you may just unmerge that firmware package and merge the other firmware package as you already tried.

you should check by hand every wireless related option in the kernel...Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Sat Aug 15, 2015 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MustrumR

Probably sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode has been removed from the tree.

```

# emerge --unmerge sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode

# emerge sys-firmware/linux-firmware

```

----------

## volca

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> try to check if gthe support has changed for your card.
> 
> e.g. my usb mouse suddenly is a holtek usb mouse and got a holtek flag in nwer kernels.
> 
> you may just unmerge that firmware package and merge the other firmware package as you already tried.
> ...

 

I figured I could try unmerging the old microcode, but I was apprehensive to do so because I don't know if it'll mess up my working kernel. I'll give it a shot and check back in.

 *MustrumR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probably sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode has been removed from the tree.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was hoping it wasn't the case, oh well

----------

## volca

Alright, I unmerged sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode and installed linux-firmware.

It didn't fix my 4.0.5 kernel, but it didn't break my current kernel either.

Next I'll start messing with the kernel parameters.

----------

## volca

Alright, I went through and checked out the Network section in the kernel config. There didn't appear to be anything necessary in there that I didn't already have checked.

Any ideas?

----------

## Buffoon

Your new kernel requires iwlwifi-2000-5.ucode, my guess is it is not provided by the package you installed. I'm generally against installing anything outside of portage, but firmware is an exception. Just download the file from the net and drop it into /lib/firmware.

----------

## volca

I went ahead and downloaded + installed the necessary firmware from Intel's website. I also noticed I had failed to compile iwlwifi as a module in the latest kernel. This has been fixed.

However, I now have no network connectivity period. My old kernel doesn't connect to the internet either.

ifconfig/iwconfig only detect the loopdack/lo and ipv6 passthrough/sit0 devices. Nothing else.

----------

## volca

I've just noticed something weird. /lib/firmware doesn't seem to be a directory at all on my machine, rather it's a file of some sort. I just checked on my crunchbang junker laptop (it's a directory on there). This doesn't seem right at all. Or maybe it is?

----------

## Buffoon

It has to be a directory. In your case there should be /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-2000-5.ucode. This is for your new kernel, for older kernel there should be another file.

----------

## volca

Alright, I don't know how or why it was turned into a file, but I made the new firmware directory and copied the firmware to it, rebooted, and now it's working.

Thanks for all your help

----------

